# newbie question



## gjgalligan (Dec 6, 2009)

Just starting out and thought you might need a laugh...
I just got a .50 M/L barrel for my Mossberg 500.
Mossberg manuel list 2 roundball specs and 2 conical specs. 
Conicals:385gr and 90gr of RS
410gr and 80gr of RS
I'm confused, why the bigger powder charge for the smaller bullet? The manuel gives 1400 fps for both loads

Is there any other loading data to use?
And is the conicals the same as a sabot?

I am planning to use this for deer hunting here in Michigan


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Seasons been going on for a while now here in the south east zone 1.

Any way the rs is prodex powder. You can use T7 if you wish just reduce the amount to start by 10% as it is a bit stiffer than prodex.

A conical is a solid led bullet that some times is slip fit in a bore. You will have to expermit to see which ones work for you.

A sabot is a plastic shoe that holds a pistol bullet. Most popular grain pistol bullets to use in a sabot is runs from 230gr to 325gr. Many either use 250 gr or 300gr.

I haven't an Idea why the recommend load is less for a conical than a round ball.

start around 70gr. T7 and a sabot with a pistol bullet from 250 to 300gr. increase the powder in 5 grincrements and do not go over the MFG. recommend max charge.
some times you have to change sabots to find some thing that works some times the powder or even the bullet. thats part of the fun.

 Al


----------

